# Meaningful anagrams



## robert@fm (Oct 6, 2019)

I love it when an anagram is apt to the original word/phrase:

Yellowhammer = Orwell mayhem
Millennium Dome = Need million, Mum
The Towering Inferno = not worth fire engine
Clint Eastwood = old west action
Slot machines = cash lost in 'em
The Microsoft Corporation = horror of competition acts

Any more?


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 6, 2019)

And one more which is relevant to today's scene:

Tony Blair PM = I'm Tory plan B


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Oct 7, 2019)

*Donald Trump *- Damp old runt  

*Kim Jong-un *- Monk in jug 

*Margaret Thatcher *- That great charmer  

*Piers Morgan - *Smearing pro

*Ed Miliband *- Media blind


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Oct 7, 2019)

*William Shakespeare* - I am a weakish speller


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 7, 2019)

ALBERT EINSTEIN - TEN ELITE BRAINS

BRITNEY SPEARS - PRESBYTERIANS


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 7, 2019)

Not an apt one sadly, but:

Meaningful anagrams = Anime/manga fans r glum


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 7, 2019)

Boris Johnson MP 

I romp on NHS jobs


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 7, 2019)

Dominic Cummings

Mm, is in comic dung


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 12, 2019)

Mother-in-law = woman Hitler.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 12, 2019)

Theresa May - Hate my arse


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 8, 2019)

"Get Brexit done"

Being extorted.


----------

